# spooking the deer



## Hunting_Girl (Nov 6, 2005)

i have recently been going to my stand and jump a deer. When this happens I do not see any more deer for the day. On the days I do not spook one I see plenty of deer. I was wondering if the deer leave a scent that hangs around all day or whats the deal. Have you all had any problems like this? /woody


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

In Maine if I would spook a deer I would rarely see them more then one or two mor times in the same area. I'm not sure what its from, I would say that I lot of time it wa because I wouldn't strategise my hunts. I was a little young to understand how to pattern them and didn't realise how strong their senses are.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi Hunting Girl... it seems like they do leave some scent or sign we don't detect. I've had that happen many times and have often wondered the same thing as you. I seldom hunt the bedding areas so I don't get busted anymore is easiest. Good luck


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

H.G.

I read an article a few years back that talked about this. The article basicaly said that deer do leave a scent when they snort. I'm not sure how they determined this, but after hunting for many years, I'm not going to ignore it.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

They leave scent when they stomp there feet at you.When they are blowing,it can be heard a ways off,and warn other deer.I have never had any luck after that happens.When choosing stand sites,make sure you can get into the stand without the deer seeing,smelling,or hearing you.


----------



## cooner_jeff (Oct 16, 2005)

my take on it sounds a bit simpler than scents. maybe you chase them all away when you walk in and jump them. and the days you don't jump them, they didnt get chased away so you see them that day.


----------

